
Solar Sail Spacecraft which could cover 3.6m miles per day passes test - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.express.co.uk/news/science/1164792/space-news-NASA-latest-solar-sail-aliens-planetary-society
======
foxyv
Scott Manly did a video explaining it:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wg2Juylb9nY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wg2Juylb9nY)

I guess it was launched too close to Earth to maintain orbit (intentional due
to the launcher's limits and other missions) and will eventually burn up as
it's periapsis dips too low. The angle of eccentricity of the orbit means that
the craft can only lower it's periapsis using light pressure from the sun.

